# My sons first sit! 14 yo.



## adamsto (Sep 6, 2011)

First sit of the 2019 season with my 14 yo son! Talk about beginners luck! My father and 21 yo have tags yet....hopefully more tomorrow!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Now that’s a nice start. Congratulations to your son and all!


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

That's so great! Congratulations.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

adamsto said:


> First sit of the 2019 season with my 14 yo son! Talk about beginners luck! My father and 21 yo have tags yet....hopefully more tomorrow!


Bam!!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Really nice bear!!! Congrats!


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats, that's a beauty!!


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations !


----------



## rtminc (Jan 18, 2009)

adamsto said:


> First sit of the 2019 season with my 14 yo son! Talk about beginners luck! My father and 21 yo have tags yet....hopefully more tomorrow!


Was that the bear I saw at the Bruce Crossing DNR checking this morning ?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow! Very Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

That's AWESOME!!!

Congrats to you and him.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats, excellent bear.


----------



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Congratulations to Adam!!
Met this young man in person yesterday. What a fine young man he is. Good job Dad on not only teaching him to hunt, but to have manners and to be able to carry on a conversation in person, not on a phone.
You also did a perfect job on skinning it out. All salted and and will go to tannery soon.
Nancy and Bruce J


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

adamsto said:


> First sit of the 2019 season with my 14 yo son! Talk about beginners luck! My father and 21 yo have tags yet....hopefully more tomorrow!


Congrats!!! what a memory this 14 yo will have and the rest of your hunting party. What BMU were you hunting?


----------



## adamsto (Sep 6, 2011)

rtminc said:


> Was that the bear I saw at the Bruce Crossing DNR checking this morning ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nope, this is a Cadillac bear.


----------



## adamsto (Sep 6, 2011)

jjlrrw said:


> Congrats!!! what a memory this 14 yo will have and the rest of your hunting party. What BMU were you hunting?


This was on an Indian tag Baldwin Unit.


----------



## adamsto (Sep 6, 2011)

NancyJ said:


> Congratulations to Adam!!
> Met this young man in person yesterday. What a fine young man he is. Good job Dad on not only teaching him to hunt, but to have manners and to be able to carry on a conversation in person, not on a phone.
> You also did a perfect job on skinning it out. All salted and and will go to tannery soon.
> Nancy and Bruce J
> View attachment 433223


Nancy, it was a pleasure and such a positive experience to meet you both! Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats to the boy!!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

That's a dandy, congrats!


----------

